# Help on Waxing?!?



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

naw, you're supposed to scrape it till no more shavings come off. the purpose of the heating is heat the wax into the base, the rest is excess. 1/2 a bar is a bit much man. not sure what size board you have, but on my 155 i usually only use 1/4 bar of swix or tokyo wax. doesn't need to have a huge layer of wax!

sounds like you did a good job though! maybe just double check to make sure you got everything near the edges, my first couple of times i waxed i didn't get close enough to the edges..


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

1/2 a bar of wax is WAYY too much.

Youre supposed to iron the wax until its all melted all over the board evenly, then let it dry, then scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape scrape until nothing is coming off anymore. The wax is IN your base, not ON it.

The whole purpose of the ironing process is to heat the board up and allow the pores in the ptex to open and let wax in. Once the board cools, the wax that got in the pores is there to stay, and the wax on top is just excess and needs to be completely scraped off.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Because I was no help on your skullcandy question, I'll help here.

Everyone has it right so far. The one thing I"ll recommend is to hit up the edges of your board with a second round of wax. I've found that when I don't, my edges dry out faster. From one newish rider to another, I assume you're still using a decent amount of skidded turns. This causes more friction and thus wears the wax off your edges at a much faster pace. The extra bit will ensure that your edges have a decent buildup and will hopefully prevent them from drying out as quickly.

Also, are you using Flouro or Graphite wax? Flouro lasts longer than graphite. (never used Dakine so hopefully this isn't a stupid question). If it is graphite, I'd get some base cleaner and give it a fresh rub down after every outing. I tried to get 2 days out of graphite at my local mountain (icepack/snowpack) and I felt myself getting slower as the day went on.


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh my god, I can't believe you enjoyed scraping half a bar off.


----------



## HuskyFlip (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey, OP, not a whole lot of tips from me as I'm a rookie also. But I just wanted to show some support, newb to newb. Good on you for doing your own maintenance. :thumbsup:

I used about a third of a bar my first time and somehow got scrapings on the top side. When I got done, I was a little wtf? It was a mess on my top sheet. As with most things, there's learning curve. If you haven't read the maintenance guide and sticky on waxing, I highly recommend it. You'll use less wax if you understand that there shouldn't be a layer of wax sitting on the base: the wax is absorbed into the base. It's that little nugget that I just kept in my head and while the wax was heavier at the nose where I started, I had the wax amount pretty much dialed in by the tail. Keep at it, and thanks to everyone else for the tips.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

Nefarious said:


> Because I was no help on your skullcandy question, I'll help here.
> 
> Everyone has it right so far. The one thing I"ll recommend is to hit up the edges of your board with a second round of wax. I've found that when I don't, my edges dry out faster. From one newish rider to another, I assume you're still using a decent amount of skidded turns. This causes more friction and thus wears the wax off your edges at a much faster pace. The extra bit will ensure that your edges have a decent buildup and will hopefully prevent them from drying out as quickly.
> 
> Also, are you using Flouro or Graphite wax? Flouro lasts longer than graphite. (never used Dakine so hopefully this isn't a stupid question). If it is graphite, I'd get some base cleaner and give it a fresh rub down after every outing. I tried to get 2 days out of graphite at my local mountain (icepack/snowpack) and I felt myself getting slower as the day went on.


haha thanks man i will buff up my edges again but i did iron the wax on pan handler lol


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Nope, you did it right and it sounds like you used too much wax, but that`s okay, this is a learning process and as you do it more, you will be a better judge of how much is just enough. As for the scraping....
> 
> On fresh powder type snow, definitely get that base nice and slick by scraping, brushing and even corking for the best performance. The wax is embedded into the base; this is the the best glide.
> 
> ...


Haha thanks im going to hit my edges one more time... the shavings looked like coconut shavings they were soooooo clean... it was a pain to get it off my patio... cause it rained that day hahaha


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

HuskyFlip said:


> Hey, OP, not a whole lot of tips from me as I'm a rookie also. But I just wanted to show some support, newb to newb. Good on you for doing your own maintenance. :thumbsup:
> 
> I used about a third of a bar my first time and somehow got scrapings on the top side. When I got done, I was a little wtf? It was a mess on my top sheet. As with most things, there's learning curve. If you haven't read the maintenance guide and sticky on waxing, I highly recommend it. You'll use less wax if you understand that there shouldn't be a layer of wax sitting on the base: the wax is absorbed into the base. It's that little nugget that I just kept in my head and while the wax was heavier at the nose where I started, I had the wax amount pretty much dialed in by the tail. Keep at it, and thanks to everyone else for the tips.


Thanks alot man! and thanks everyone for there help!!! :thumbsup::laugh:


----------



## TheCity (Jan 24, 2011)

On subject a bit, should I wax with my bindings off? Ive read mix opinions on a different site.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

yes. take your bindings off. If you leave them on, when you iron, the board will heat up and soften the materials, then the pressure that the binding hardware is putting on the screw inserts will suck the inserts up and make dimples in the base of your board. It doesnt really ruin the riding ability, but its a pain in the ass to get the excess wax out of those dimples.


----------

